# I made an album of my babies.



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Just thought I'd show it off. XD Because yes, I am obsessed with my babies.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/members/xxshaelxx-albums-amaya-ryou.html


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

They're so beautiful! I love Sibes, they're gorgeous!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. Of course they are! I just love when people come up to me and tell me that they're gorgeous or cute or adorable or precious, or whatever else they love to call my dogs. *no ego, none at all.*

I just wish there were less stupid people out there buying Sibes just because they're beautiful. I mean, unless you mind your yard being dug up, your house being torn to shreds when they escape their crates, or their rancid stench when they let one! *looks meaningfully at Ryou*


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

haha oh Ryou, he's a little trouble-maker isn't he?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. Beyond. Although, his sister is a close rival. They both almost got one of the ferrets tonight! XO


----------

